# The Prison Camp Violin



## diddyriddick (Dec 1, 2009)

A poster that I know from another forum turned me onto this site about his father in law who was interned at Stalag Luft I at Barth. Hope ya'll enjoy it as much as I did.

WWII and the Prison Camp Violin


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing a good story, diddyriddick.
When I was unable to work because of injury, I stayed in a public-run care facility for more than half a year. A set of old laptop PC saved my spirit from rotting.

- "There's always a way," echoed Dad's words

Yes, it is.


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow. Great find, Diddy, thank you for posting that.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 1, 2009)

Excellent post, thanks Diddy!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you diddyriddick!
What an inspiring story.


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Dec 3, 2009)

As an aside, maybe ya'll can help me out...I'm trying to find more info on Clair Cline for my friend, and have hit a brick wall so far. The information I have so far is:

He served with the 448th Bomb Group which was stationed in Seething, UK from December, 1943 to July, 1945. 1st Lt. Clair W. Cline, serial #O746302 from Minnesota was first reported as a POW on February 21, 1944.

Any ideas on where to go from here?


----------



## Glider (Dec 3, 2009)

A very special story,


----------

